# Bronzing in tail



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

So, I wanted to know what peoples thoughts are on this bronzing I have spreading into the tail of a tortishelle I have. I have given it some though and think it may be heterygous undergrizzle or just a strong expression of grizzle. I bred her and of the two torts I got one showed some but the other was just a plan blue tail.

*Many photos but I want to clearly show you what I'm talking about*

This is the bird


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Wing and tail










Her first tort offspring.




























The s


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This is the second offspring she has a little in the tail




























Then there is this dilute off another line which has a slight haze over it


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well surprise, turns out the first three bronzes are not kite bronze at all. They are thought to be lebanon. Was told kite is way to weak to every express this strongly and that kite only shows bronze and the trailing side of the rachis. Makes sense now really, after seeing other photos and how my other torts came out which were kite. Well with this findings maybe there's more hope for the brander Bronze self than I thought. Also was told that brander bronze probably doesn't include kite but there are several ways to the phenotype.


----------

